# Second straight week of no alcohol consumption.



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 4, 2014)

So everyone , another week and another Sunday has passed and I have not consumed any alcohol. This is the longest I have gone since I was 17 years old without drinking. I have not even consumed Wine at dinner. Was invited to a party yesterday during the afternoon and people were drinking wine and Champagne. I drank Water the entire time. I am really focused right now and want to stay in this mindset. So when they handed me a glass of wine yesterday I simply told them to drink the glass themselves.


----------



## psychowhite (Aug 4, 2014)

Good job! You are strong and don't need alcohol to have a good time. You got this! 

www.levram.us


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 4, 2014)

psychowhite said:


> Good job! You are strong and don't need alcohol to have a good time. You got this!
> 
> www.levram.us



Yes its a very nice feeling so thank you. I dont' even want to drink any alcohol. The only reason I would ever drink before was to catch a buzz. To do that I feel like I have to abuse alcohol and since Im investing so much into the gym, I don't want to ruin the effort or progress I am making. It makes no sense to me at all. So I will continue to stay alcohol free. 

Others can drink around me I don't really care. Yesterday when I was around them, and drinking water, all I could think about was how much better my gains are going to be by taking care of my body and not drinking. I just dont' see the point of alcohol consumption if you are doing your best to be in the best shape physically and mentally.


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 4, 2014)

I rarely drink.  Never enjoyed the feeling of a buzz or being drunk, and the fact that alcohol suppresses endogenous as well as exogenous testosterone keeps me away from the stuff.  Counterproductive for me.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 4, 2014)

TouaregV8 said:


> I rarely drink. Never enjoyed the feeling of a buzz or being drunk, and the fact that alcohol suppresses endogenous as well as exogenous testosterone keeps me away from the stuff. Counterproductive for me.



I agree completely. Also the last two weeks I have finally started receiving comments regarding my gains in muscle size. What a coincidence. Makes me feel good since Im working very hard in the gym and staying away from drinking.


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 5, 2014)

So what's your story? What motivated you to stop? Are your friends big drinkers? 

I dont necessarily want to talk about it here but why not? Im 27. As the years have gone by I have become a heavier drinker. I drink 3 to 5 times a week. I dont look out of shape from it but I have been thinking about stopping to some degree or all together for a while now. Its hard for me to imagine going out with my friends and not boozing.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Alcohol addiction can sneak up on you.  Your tolerance increases then you are drinking more and more to get that dopamine, gaba, and seratonin release.  In the beginning you don't realize why you are so short tempered and impatient when you are sober.  Your central nervous system is starting to deteriorate, along with the lack of production of those feel good neurotransmitters mentioned above.  Then you have to drink just to feel normal.  Then just to fall asleep.  That is when you have a physical dependance as well as mental.  I don't know about you guys but I like not having to pound a 12 pack at night just to fall asleep.  Not to mention the constant pissing during the night and shitty sleep.....damn....that sounds a lot like tren.  Well fuck me senseless!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

How you feeling now


----------



## crab107 (Aug 26, 2014)

Im a recoverin alcoholic and meth addict brother..been clean and sober 10 years. Hang in there and dont try to do it on your own. Will power against alcohol doesnt work if youre anything like me


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have also had my battles with the bottles. One thing that has helped me is buying gear. If I buy gear I don't want to waste the money I've spent by drinking and not staying lean while on. 

Also my time in the gym de-stresses me instead of setting at a bar somewhere for hours. It's a continuous battle but worth it . 

Good luck.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 27, 2014)

This works for me too.  I tell people I'm off the sauce and on the juice.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2014)

I am also sober,  kudos to you. This life is so much better youll get used to it life is so much clearer without alcohol.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So everyone , another week and another Sunday has passed and I have not consumed any alcohol. This is the longest I have gone since I was 17 years old without drinking. I have not even consumed Wine at dinner. Was invited to a party yesterday during the afternoon and people were drinking wine and Champagne. I drank Water the entire time. *I am really focused right now and want to stay in this mindset.* So when they handed me a glass of wine yesterday I simply told them to drink the glass themselves.



Yeah, I take a break from the red wine and Gin and Tonics from time to time.

After a while, it is a mindset. I feel a lot better without the booze, even though I usually drink 2 glasses of red wine per day.  I rarely drink beer now. It's just too bloating.

Good on ya.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2014)

Good job.  I admire you.


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 31, 2014)

Good job man

I decided to stop cold turkey as well


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 31, 2014)

I cut out the bear and bread 9 months ago.  I thought I would dropped more bf% but I guess my body adapted.  Giving up beer and doing cardio...what's the world coming to?


----------



## BadGas (Aug 31, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> As the years have gone by I have become a heavier drinker. I drink 3 to 5 times a week.



Just by you typing the about statement, you admit you have a problem. That's the hardest part. Your conscience talking to you. This was a conversation I had at 27....& 28 & 29 etc etc., with myself also (I'm 39). I didn't listen. Instead of dealing with problems the right way, while I was married, I dealt with them by drinking. By the time we divorced, I not only wrecked my marriage, but my health as well. When I decided it was time to stop and go the other way, I was grossly over weight and totally out of shape. My last blood pressure reading (while on blood pressure medication) was 170/113. I was killing myself, and I can assure, this was not the person many knew me to be. This quickly happened over the span of a few short years. 

It doesn't take much to lose control and become a slave to the bottle. Listen to yourself. You don't wanna find out what happens when you don't listen.


----------



## Tbjeff (Aug 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So everyone , another week and another Sunday has passed and I have not consumed any alcohol. This is the longest I have gone since I was 17 years old without drinking. I have not even consumed Wine at dinner. Was invited to a party yesterday during the afternoon and people were drinking wine and Champagne. I drank Water the entire time. I am really focused right now and want to stay in this mindset. So when they handed me a glass of wine yesterday I simply told them to drink the glass themselves.



Good for you. You can do it. Keep going and fuck people who look at you weird for not accepting a drink.

I went on a family vacation this last summer. Everyone was shocked how much I changed my body since they last saw me. Tried to routinely force feed me alc and sweets. The look on their faces when I said no. 


Worth it. Keep going.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats bud! Hope you continue to keep it up bud and if you ever need any support we are here for you.


----------

